# Everyday life and IBS



## KAdams (Apr 25, 2011)

I have had mild tummy issues for a long time, but recently they have got progressively worse and I have been told I have IBS. My family were relieved that it wasn't a more serious diagnosis, but I don't think they really understand. It has changed everything about my life. I have good days at home, but as soon as I try to go to school I get really ill, even the thought of it makes me unwell. I am about to take my A levels and start university in September, but I just can't see how I am going to manage. I feel like I'm missing out on everything, and it's all I think about. Whenever I'm watching TV instead of enjoying the plot I'm just thinking 'they're all out for a meal, I can't do that' or 'they're taking a walk in a park, I can't do that'. I literally can't ever get it off my mind and I'm sure the anxiety is making it worse. Everyone keeps telling me to deal with it and that I have to go out there and live my live, but I just can't seem to do that. I am so worried that this is what my life is going to be like forever. Any advice would be really appreciated


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello K and welcome to the message boards - You are not alone - what you mention here is pretty much experienced by all IBS patients -There are many ways to help your condition - do follow whatever your doctor suggests - but also, you may be helped by what was helpful to me. I came to this BB in 2000 after nothing helping my IBS and was pretty much housebound. You can read my journey link below and the other links, but what helped me to break the brain-gut connection as well as my IBS symptoms was the IBS Audio Program (here is the link: http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk) which was developed in your country of England - many members of this community have used it successfully and in the comfort and privacy of your own home - it is clinical hypnotherapy on audio CDs or MP3, and it is very helpful. There is also a recording called the IBS Companion which explains what you are going through to family members and others - many people who do not have IBS, think that it is 'just' a little inconvenience and since it is not serious like cancer, etc. we are sometimes 'dismissed' as being overly attentive to our problems, etc. But it is a real condtion that affects every aspect of our lives - I raised my kids through the bathroom door - so I totally understand what you must be going through right now...If you have any questions, do let me know - I am happy to help. There is hope.


----------

